# Martin Septer V



## Altec111 (Sep 11, 2008)

I was just going to make a thread asking the same question. 

Anyone?


----------



## CraigA (Mar 9, 2011)

Altec111 said:


> I was just going to make a thread asking the same question.
> 
> Anyone?


 x3

Lighter, faster, but shorter, will be interesting to how it shoots. I am tossing up between the Martin Septer V Pro or Shadowcat for my new finger bow.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Have they made any yet? 

If I recall last year, the Shadowcat's were the last to start rolling off the production line, as the hunting bows sell quicker.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey you guys I wonder if the cam on this bow will have the 35lb adjudstability as some of the other new Maetin bows any of you guys know?


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Specs say 50, 60 and 70lbs, so I would guess around 40lbs is as low as it goes.

The cams are the same profile as the 2011 Shadowcat, but from the photo's they appear to have some additional machining to make them a little lighter.


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

I think all martins have the 15 lb limbs... 35-50,45-60,55-70


----------



## Deer Predator (Oct 1, 2010)

jnordwell said:


> I think all martins have the 15 lb limbs... 35-50,45-60,55-70


Except for the Threshold, which only has 10 lbs. of adjustment.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

it does not state that on the website. just those new single cams have that feature. pretty cool huh


----------



## SChunter112598 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Scepter V*

last year I got my Shadow Cat Jar. 26 from Martin, So I think it will prob. be shipped around the same time this year as well.


----------

